
Remove the promotion panel out of promotion. Inspired by “Why I quit Google” - apexkid
https://medium.com/@apexkid1/remove-the-promotion-panel-out-of-promotion-1f991a7c47a0
======
doctor-x
Great view would love to see some implementations of this. Though, i still
believe it should be some kind of a mix of objective(good for scale) as well
as subjective evaluation, because objective evaluation is as good as the
questions posed and fails when the competition is stiff. e.g., people getting
same marks.

------
apexkid
The blog is written after reading the following post by Michael lynch
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16483241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16483241)

The idea is to simplify promotion process in tech companies using Gamification
to remove surprises and external influences.

------
hguhghuff
Programmers promote themselves by moving to a new job at a new company. It's
that simple.

~~~
blocked_again
Not really. Most programmers hate interviewing for new jobs.

~~~
rurban
Its not the interviews they are hating. It's the unexpected troubles which are
waiting: the new manager who will cause more troubles, the infrastructure
blocking from doing actual work, the commuting troubles. Only if the current
troubles do become overwhelming and no improvements are in sight and the jerks
are getting power over the rationalists, the developer will move on.

